# First Common Lizards of 2011



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

1st Common Lizard was sighted on the 4th of March(same area as the Adders) it took off very quick, so i only captured a couple of shots.

I then returned to the same area today(7th of March) and found 2 other lizards. It was a waiting game though, because these lizards were very shy, and the slightest movement by me sent them running for cover.
It was hard for me to get close to them(and capture a clear shot) because of the noise those dry bed of leaves make under foot, also i had seen an Adder basking at the very same spot less than an hour earlier, so I had to be weary where i stepped!
I finally did get some nice shots though, and this lizard kept its beady little eye on me throughout.

1st up this shot taken on the 4th of March.










The rest of these shots were taken today, on the 7th of March


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

great shots!

had my first on feb 27th (also a site record). shame the weekend was so cold, i was looking forward to lying in the mud for ages to take pictures of my friends.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

laurencea said:


> great shots!
> 
> had my first on feb 27th (also a site record). shame the weekend was so cold, i was looking forward to lying in the mud for ages to take pictures of my friends.


Cheers mate.

Feb 27th for you then, nice one: victory:. I would love to be able to lie in some compfy mud!!! the area I go to, is all brambles/prickles, so you have to watch what your doing.
I photographed my 1st Adder on Feb 25th, but i have to say that i reckon if i had of visited the site even earlier than this, then i think both Adders and Common Lizards _could_ have been out of hibernation?? Maybe next year i will try earlier? Either way, its great to be able to get the chance to take photos of UK reptiles like this, cheers.


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Love these guys, but am yet to see one

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

itubagus said:


> Love these guys, but am yet to see one
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Cheers for that, i went out again today and saw/photographed another lizard.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

Testudo Man said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Feb 27th for you then, nice one: victory:. I would love to be able to lie in some compfy mud!!! the area I go to, is all brambles/prickles, so you have to watch what your doing.
> I photographed my 1st Adder on Feb 25th, but i have to say that i reckon if i had of visited the site even earlier than this, then i think both Adders and Common Lizards _could_ have been out of hibernation?? Maybe next year i will try earlier? Either way, its great to be able to get the chance to take photos of UK reptiles like this, cheers.


there was a slow worm in January! they have a slightly lower 'operating' temperature though.

the reptiles can be out earlier, just be tucked down out of the wind and cold.

i'm hoping my friends will be out again at the weekend, but the forecast isn't looking good. just need a good burst of sun to bring them out.


----------



## Helfen (Jun 12, 2010)

Great photos!!! :2thumb:
Its nice to see some wild lizards


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

laurencea said:


> there was a slow worm in January! they have a slightly lower 'operating' temperature though.
> 
> the reptiles can be out earlier, just be tucked down out of the wind and cold.
> 
> i'm hoping my friends will be out again at the weekend, but the forecast isn't looking good. just need a good burst of sun to bring them out.


I havent really had the chance to photograph any slow worms yet! I did get a couple of poor pics last year though. It would be good to see some this year.



Helfen said:


> Great photos!!! :2thumb:
> Its nice to see some wild lizards


Cheers for that.


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

this isn't worth its own thread so I'm hijacking yours! My first lizard this year - March 19th (Darland Banks)


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Rojugi said:


> this isn't worth its own thread so I'm hijacking yours! My first lizard this year - March 19th (Darland Banks)
> 
> image


Cheers for that, but i wouldnt say you were hijacking my thread with that one pic:whistling2:: victory:.

Some more pics from me then.

Took this on the 11th of March.










Took these on the 15th of March.


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

that first one made me chuckle - it looks like it's just been caught doing something naughty!


----------

